# How to Avoid Slicing the Golf Ball



## hajarwan (Mar 17, 2011)

In understanding the basics of the golf swing, in order to hit the ball squarely and straight every time, you must return to the original spot at impact. A slice is caused by the club face being slightly open at the point of impact, thus causing the ball to spin in a clockwise motion; opposite for lefties. In most cases the swing path is correct, but the golf ball is not being hit squarely at the point of impact, commonly caused by what is known as a weak grip. The others factor that causes a golf slice may be swing speed and shaft stiffness. If you use a stiff shaft driver try a regular flex or mid flex shaft and that may correct your problem.


How to Avoid Slicing the Ball?


On your back swing, bring the club in a little closer to your body, and do the same on your down swing, but feel like you are swinging to "right field" or an inside out swing. You should also focus on getting the club face square upon impact. Or you’re getting your body ahead of your club. Then keep your left arm straight and don’t try to kill the ball. You need to get the technique and the power will follow.


The other most common problems that lead to slicing are issues with your grip. If your grip is too loose you won’t be capable to have full managed of the club and where the ball goes. If your grip is too tight then you run the risk of lowering the ability of your wrist and arms to rotate fully. When this happens you won’t be able to control the ball properly and a slice is almost guaranteed to occur.


What I always do is turn my wrists in my back swing, thus messing up where I hit the ball in my downswing. I recommend setting yourself up by just moving your club to your waist and then bend your wrists. See where the club head is? Practice doing this so you have an idea of where your club goes in your back swing.


----------

